# Controlled drug Tramadol



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all
Off to Spain on the 7th Feb for about 10 weeks (hooray) Just got back from the doc's trying for 3 months supply of all the OH's drugs, no problems for all the others but unfortunately Tramadol is now a controlled drug so the most that can be prescribed at on time is 28 days worth.
We will probably see a doctor in Spain and get a prescription from them, my question is does any body know what 50mg Tramadol tablets cost in Spain using the EHIC card, we are not quite pensioners yet.

I am aware that we could get the Daughter to fill the repeat prescriptions and then use a good carrier for delivery. Of course if any of you know of another option it would be much appreciated.

Cheers
Colin


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Tramadol*

Had Tramadol some years back and it was a nightmare trying to get off it. Very dangerous drug, I think it is part of the morphine family. I don't know about Spain but we are in Portugal at the moment and you would have to get a Prescription from a local Doctor so I suppose it will be the same.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi get your daughter to send them

i send my mates meds royal mail'

you are allowed to send them now adays

of to portugal for 4 months my gp gave me 2 prescriptions one for today and 1 for 1st feb 2 months each

barry


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Barry
Was that for Tramadol? We have no problems with all the other drugs which are not on the controlled list, Doc' issued script for three months worth of these.

Cheers
Colin


----------



## miffy (May 8, 2011)

we bought tramadol in spain over the counter just showed the empty packet no problem  but not in france perscription only :roll:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi just looked at royal mail

Prescription medicines and drugs sent for scientific purposes	May only be sent by, or at the specific request of, a qualified medical practitioner, registered dental practitioner, veterinary surgeon, registered nurse or a recognised laboratory or institution.

Medicines classified as non-flammable or non-toxic must be securely closed and placed in a leak-proof container such as a sealed polythene bag (for liquids) or a siftproof container (for solids). Must be tightly packed in strong outer packaging and must be secured or cushioned to prevent any damage. The sender’s name and return address must be clearly visible on the outer packaging.

hi there is a section that says controlled drugs like canabis and heroin are not allowed

as i see it the gp has requested you have them so i see no problem
and you are having them sent to you the prescription recipiant

barry


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

My wife had three months Tramadol prescribed by her doctor in early January just prior to our departure for Morocco for three months. 
Incidentally we checked at a pharmacy in Marrakech and they were available over the counter at approximately £3.00 for 40 50mg tablets same price for 20 100 mg tablets. 
Have another go at your doctor. Ours said the maximum he could prescribe is 90 days as that is what the NHS guidelines state.


----------

